# Ist es möglich ABAP Quellcode zu verschlüsseln?



## SirNeo (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite in einem Softwareunternehmen, dass auch Eigenentwicklungen für ABAP erstellt und verkauft. Nun kam bei uns die Frage auf, ob es möglich ist, das Programm zu verschlüsseln, sodass niemand den Quellcode sehen kann.
Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit der Editorsperre, das schütz mich aber nicht vor dem Diebstahl des Quellcodes, nur vor der Änderung.
Gerüchte besagten, dass es die Möglichkeit gäbe, aus normalem ABAP Code, nicht lesbaren Object-Code zu erstellen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus
SirNeo


----------



## HHa (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan das gleiche Problem!

Hast Du vielleicht schon eine Lösung bzgl. der Verschlüsselung von ABAP-Quellcode?

Gruß HHa


----------



## moonlightshadow (21. Mai 2006)

Da sage ich nur eins:  

... nagut will mal nicht so sein: Klick hier!


----------

